# Why do I like this damn snake



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

He looks damn good, but likes to bite, all the damn time. I mean all the time. All the time. This time I took some pictures.....

A friend e-mailed me these a while back, it keeps me going....
(not sure where he got them, otherwise I would site them)

1. The Honduran is also one of the most common milk snakes among reptile hobbyists. They have been imported for years and high quality; captive bred babies are readily available at reasonable prices. Usually Hondurans are very hyper active as babies. They do settle down with regular handling. Many breeders, including ourselves, report that the albino babies do seem to be very gentle, while the hypomelanistic snakes seem unusually spastic. As they age, they will grow out of this wigglyness, becoming quite gentle and even tempered as adults. In captivity they reach an ideal size of from four to over six feet.

2. As pets, Milk snakes, especially Hondurans, are often slightly aggressive. Not hesitating to bite, many do not calm down with regular handling, but do make good display snakes, with their attractive and bright colors. Most calm down after a few years, and make very nice pets. Similar in care to most king snakes, Milk snakes cannot be housed together.


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

Haha i recognize the bitemarks my honduran does the same thing good luck with yours


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm sure he'll calm down... although, it is funny my GTP doesn't bite at me (usually, was very nippy the first few days I had him) and your milk snake does :rasp:

Cool snake, btw!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u are getting your but kicked by a tiny snake


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^hehe ya
Some times it is more annoying than others, I usually just call him "little bitch teeth" and laugh. I hope he calms down though, I'd like to be able to handle him without getting bit in the future.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice milksnake, mean lil guy


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome colours on your milksnake! I hope he calms down for you


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

:laugh: what a little punk :laugh:

Still looks great though


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Beautiful hondurensis and nice bite


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

lol i like that snake drawing in your cage, real artist


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

We have a fiesty little corn snake at my work right now. Can't remember the exact morph though. Regardless - someone wanted to see him today and he must've struck at me a good nice or ten times before the person changed their mind, haha. Being a baby it didn't even pierce my skin. I was starting to wonder if it was even biting me or just headbutting my hand.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

HellSpawn said:


> lol i like that snake drawing in your cage, real artist


hehe ya my little 4year old sister drew that for me when I was out visiting the fam. in chicago


----------

